# Well we finally got him!!!



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

184 3/8"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow. What a deer. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Man oh man, one of these days.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's a few more pics I tuned up this morning. We partied pretty hard last night!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Fine deer for sure.


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

One Nice Buck

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

What was the score on that bad boy?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

184 3/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great buck. Someone must of tried to shoot him before. They hit a horn and bent it. Lol


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a Beaut!!
Congrats


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Awsome deer......Congrats.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweet! Beautiful deer.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Beautiful deer. 

Congrats


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Geez... That Is a Great Deer... Congrats...


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

beautiful awesome, buck!! Congrats


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Very good looking deer......congrats on a fine trophy


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

awesome.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Beutiful!!


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Low fence?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Gamblinhand said:


> Low fence?


No, we had to high fence to be able to harvest more mature bucks. We'd watch solid 3.5 yr olds and 4.5 yr olds every year during archery season. Once rifle season opened the guys leasing our entire east and north side would shoot them. Don't get me wrong. I don't blame them one bit for shooting, they do pay top dollar to hunt every year so of course they're entitled to shooting whatever they want. We just didn't want to keep putting all our time, effort and money into it just to keep getting the same results year after year. So here we are...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

